# A lesson with HC 'Cuba'.



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

So I've learned my lesson. Always make sure you trim your HC as low as you can. 
If it gets thick enough, the plant will die where the sun dont shine causing death,
rot and the roots to release from the substrate. Flourite probably isnt the best
medium to plant in for HC, it's not very fine and the roots really cant get a good grip. 
I will probably be selling some of it and re-planting the rest in the new tank with ADA 
Amazonia.
enjoy the pics...

Click for larger image:


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy...! @[email protected]
That's some dramatic HC growth!
Did the plants just want to float from the O2 they are producing?


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

@ Transposon: Yes, Pearling combined with it growing in too thick and being planted in to course of a substrate has caused it to float up.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

DOH! I loved your carpet. Hurts to see it like that. Hm. I'm using Eco complete and it's not finer than Flourite. Got me worried now.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

@ Reckon: Keep it trimmed low!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to know thank you for sharing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

The slabs that floated up will now be grown emersed in some containers with ADA Soil.


----------

